# Need opinions on the latest Seagate Firecuda SSHD



## gohan89 (Dec 31, 2016)

I am planning to buy a Samsung 850 EVO 250GB for OS installation and a new hybrid hard drive the latest Firecuda 2TB 3.5" from Seagate fro installing games and storage. It also comes with a 5 year warranty while other HDDs have only a 2 year warranty. It is also 2k cheaper than the WD black. 

Could people share some experiences regarding it? Is it good?


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2017)

Reviews looks solid .. you can get this.


----------

